# I'm Sad and Mad At The CoronaVirus



## TsWade2

Hi,
I have to warn you all,  this is my half-sad and half-rant about what's going on right now, but I'll try to be tamed as best I can. Anyway, I'm sad and mad at the CoronaVirus. I think this year is starting to suck and what a way to start a new decade. I was so upset that Disneyland is closed for two weeks or more and I've never get the chance to see their new parade, yet. I'm also mad that I didn't get the chance to see Onward since the movie theaters is shut down as well. And I'm not so sure if I'll do a musical this year. Also, I work as a courtesy clerk at Vons and man......it was chaotic. I mean, the toilet paper thing. My mom got back from grocery shopping today and boy, she is in a bad mood, which I don't blame her. I should've warned her. I'm so mad that people get carried away being worried about this virus, like I mentioned before, the toilet paper thing. It's like people think the apocalypse is coming, which is ridiculous. Even my brother thinks it's getting ridiculous. I tried not to worry about it and make sure I stay healthy as I can, but I'm starting to get very obsessed and worried about this crazy CoronaVirus outbreak, and I think ruining my life. I'm hoping that this will be back to normal next month, but what do I know? I guess I talked to my psychiatrist way too soon and he did warn me about that, but assure me it'll be alright. When I heard a bout this, I thought it was just no big of deal until the whole world is going crazy about it. I tried to hold on, but right now, I am depressed and angry, thanks to that stupid CoronaVirus. I hope it gets back to normal in next month or two or never.


----------



## mommasita

Hi there, I think you are expressing really honestly how you feel, and it’s normal with the way these trying times are.   To be honest with you, I have those emotions back and forth all day long!
We Have to get through this for the better good, we will get through it.

Disney will be there for you.  How old are you, if you don’t mind me asking?

Sending you gentle hugs ☀, and some sun.


----------



## TsWade2

Believe it or not, I'm in my 30s and I have autism and OCD.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Good evening, TsWade.  Nice to meet you.

As mommasita said above, we will get through this.  We always have.  It may take a month, or maybe a few months.  But we will get back to 'normal', whatever normal is.  

You know what?  I am more than twice your age, 75 here, and I've felt just like you are feeling at times lately.  Toilet paper?  Come on people, give me a break.  No need to hoard TP.  Missing out on trips and all that goes with them, like parades?  Yeah, I would miss that if I had planned a trip.  At least you will be doing that trip in the future.  Postponed, not canceled. 

You are staying healthy as you can.  Me too.  That's the best we can all do.  And wash your hands, stay away from people if you go outside.  Try not to be depressed or angry.  Easy to say, I know.  I get that way too, we all do, Ts.  

You will do fine.  Hang in there,   Enjoy that Disney trip when you go on it.  You'll deserve it.

Hang in there, Ts, you will do just fine.  I know it. 's


----------



## mommasita

I’m 50, and also OCD. I hear you, and understand.
It certainly isn’t Easy, and I’m certainly looking forward to the day we can all look back on this. Do you work a lot?
This is the place to discuss your feelings, no need to tame yourself, certainly (in my opinion ) as we have less social interaction now. So please, don’t hesitate to post anytime. 
My son turned 24 today, and I’m so thankful I had the bare necessities to bake him a cake, and I had ordered him his UNDER ARMOUR gifts, somehow it just felt weird. 
We are hopefully getting milder springlike weather, and I can sit on the deck, and get sun. Isolating inside is hard to do.

Dan great post


----------



## quandrea

I’m 47, no ocd and no autism, but I’m mad and sad too. I joke with my daughter that I want to get a tee shirt with a not so nice message about Covid 19 on the front. Nor dis friendly.


----------



## lovemygoofy

What you are feeling is so super normal. Everyone is having lot of the same feelings.  We have had our lives, routines, thoughts and feelings disrupted and it hurts. We are people with expectations and routines and fears. We are strong and you are strong. Make sure to every day open the curtains or blinds and let the outside in. Don't be afraid. The world is still turning and people are still living and we here to give kindness. You are doing a great job. We will get through this even if it just minute by minute. Every day is one day closer back to what we want.


----------



## Snowysmom

I think alot of people have similar feelings.  I have anxiety and find that I have to filter what I see and hear about coronavirus.  We don't like to have our lives changed so abruptly. It can be a bit unsettling. Staying as healthy as you can is great. Just remember, this too shall pass.  And when it does we can all go about our business, travel, visit Disney, and hopefully find toilet paper on the shelves again.


----------



## MaddieB223

Hi everyone,
I know that many threads on this particular section of Just for Fun are much more serious than this and people everywhere are going through really hard time, but I was wondering how everyone is coping through this COVID-19 madness? I'm in college and was forced to move back home and finish my spring semester via online learning, my job is closed for the foreseeable future, and all of these changes coming so quickly have been really hard for me, as I'm sure for you all as well. While I know these changes are for the greater good, they're still sad as there were many things I was looking forward to that were cancelled. 

So, I figured I would create a thread where we can cope together. Feel free to share your struggles, your sadness, your anxiety, but also try to post some positive outcomes, may it be a positive update regarding COVID-19 or a more simple celebration. We WILL get through this, but let's make it easier on ourselves, no?


----------



## rkstocke5609

This is a good idea.  I am stressed.  And I really shouldn’t be because I am in a good spot financially.  Currently my wife is working from home, I am working my day job (for now, but if MN closes non-essentials I won’t be).  My night gig delivering pizzas has been busy but for how long, who knows.  I worry that I will go stir crazy if we go to full lock down.  My daughter will have online school so that will be good.  I’m actually considering buying a PS4 in case things get ugly and I need a diversion.  I may activate HBO just for season 3 of WESTWORLD as I loved the first 2 seasons.  I activated AppleTV+ (I got a new IPad at Christmas and figured out it’s free for a year) to see what kind of original content they have.  I did get some wine at the liquor store......


----------



## mommasita

Hi, I think this is a good idea. Ty for starting the thread. I am s about the job, and your having to go back home to finish your college year.  You are so right, we will get through it!

I myself have good days, and bad days, actually it varies throughout the day. I try to do anything I can to bring myself out of it.  April, my daughter would have turned 21, and my husband and myself normally go away, run away really, and we’ll this isn’t happening, so I worry so much about our mental health to be honest. We are in year three.  My son is still working in essential service, so that also worries me.

Financially, we are ok, I’m glad for that, and so each day I tell myself we are one step closer to freedom, a cure, getting out of this. Etc.  I need sun and spring to sit outside to feel better, I feel like I’m in a zombie movie on my walks.


----------



## mommasita

rkstocke5609 said:


> This is a good idea.  I am stressed.  And I really shouldn’t be because I am in a good spot financially.  Currently my wife is working from home, I am working my day job (for now, but if MN closes non-essentials I won’t be).  My night gig delivering pizzas has been busy but for how long, who knows.  I worry that I will go stir crazy if we go to full lock down.  My daughter will have online school so that will be good.  I’m actually considering buying a PS4 in case things get ugly and I need a diversion.  I may activate HBO just for season 3 of WESTWORLD as I loved the first 2 seasons.  I activated AppleTV+ (I got a new IPad at Christmas and figured out it’s free for a year) to see what kind of original content they have.  I did get some wine at the liquor store......


Hi, stress is hard isn’t it? I’m glad you are financially secure, this is a big weight off when we hear stories.  Ugh, it is long home 24/7, I would get that PS4 lol, I wish I was a gamer, maybe I should play my son’s .
I am not a big drinker, but bought 3 bottles of wine, maybe I’ll have a glass tonight.

Hope your family is well.


----------



## rkstocke5609

mommasita said:


> Hi, stress is hard isn’t it? I’m glad you are financially secure, this is a big weight off when we hear stories.  Ugh, it is long home 24/7, I would get that PS4 lol, I wish I was a gamer, maybe I should play my son’s .
> I am not a big drinker, but bought 3 bottles of wine, maybe I’ll have a glass tonight.
> 
> Hope your family is well.


Yeah, stress is hard. I think the mental part of this will be brutal.  Stay safe.


----------



## MaddieB223

Today I had a (virtual) meeting with my college advisor who gave me some things to look forward to - my Fall semester classes & the likelihood of me being able to study abroad Spring 2021 (I am an Elementary Ed/Spanish double major and Spanish majors are, as of now, required to study abroad in a Spanish speaking country for a semester). While this year may have ended on a sour/sad note, I have 2 more amazing years of college ahead of me!  ☺


----------



## mommasita

That is amazing !

What a great opportunity that will be, aNd definitely good things to look forward to. I am glad for you. 

It snowed here today, , it actually still is, but they are calling for sun and warmer weather all week, so I plan to sit outside on the deck, this is like medicine to me.


----------



## MaddieB223

mommasita said:


> That is amazing !
> 
> What a great opportunity that will be, aNd definitely good things to look forward to. I am glad for you.
> 
> It snowed here today, , it actually still is, but they are calling for sun and warmer weather all week, so I plan to sit outside on the deck, this is like medicine to me.


It's snowing where I am, too! I wish it was warm enough to be tanning weather, I'd be outside all day! ☀


----------



## Deploraboo

I am repositioning my portfolio trying to prevent imminent financial ruin.  Locking in 30 % (from recent high) losses ain’t fun.  But neither is reliving 08-09.


----------



## Tangled Pink

mommasita said:


> Hi, I think this is a good idea. Ty for starting the thread. I am s about the job, and your having to go back home to finish your college year.  You are so right, we will get through it!
> 
> I myself have good days, and bad days, actually it varies throughout the day. I try to do anything I can to bring myself out of it.  April, my daughter would have turned 21, and my husband and myself normally go away, run away really, and we’ll this isn’t happening, so I worry so much about our mental health to be honest. We are in year three.  My son is still working in essential service, so that also worries me.
> 
> Financially, we are ok, I’m glad for that, and so each day I tell myself we are one step closer to freedom, a cure, getting out of this. Etc.  I need sun and spring to sit outside to feel better, I feel like I’m in a zombie movie on my walks.


Acknowledging you here and know we are thinking about you and your family.


----------



## mommasita

Deploraboo said:


> I am repositioning my portfolio trying to prevent imminent financial ruin.  Locking in 30 % (from recent high) losses ain’t fun.  But neither is reliving 08-09.



No, it really is not,  I understand that very well. I hope for the best.


----------



## mommasita

Tangled Pink said:


> Acknowledging you here and know we are thinking about you and your family.



Thank you


----------



## StitchesGr8Fan

I’m glad you started this thread. I’m struggling so much with this situation. Financially we are in a good spot and both working at home. But my anxiety is keeping me from seeing a bright future for us and our kids. I won’t go in to what I’m picturing because I know it might trigger other people, and I know it is the anxiety monster talking. But I’m scared.


----------



## rjb123

I am pretty stressed.  My middle child (age 14) is considered high risk with unstable moderate/ severe asthma. During the day I am pretty good- I exercise, keep the kids busy, etc.  I just am not sleeping worth a hoot.  I will sleep for an hour or two and then wake up and just stare at walls.  Ugh.  I have set a mental "date" that I expect things to have settled down- it is in mid May, so I just keep plugging away and look ahead to that.  It is not easy though.  Sigh.


----------



## mommasita

StitchesGr8Fan said:


> I’m glad you started this thread. I’m struggling so much with this situation. Financially we are in a good spot and both working at home. But my anxiety is keeping me from seeing a bright future for us and our kids. I won’t go in to what I’m picturing because I know it might trigger other people, and I know it is the anxiety monster talking. But I’m scared.



It is so difficult, I try and be so positive around my son, but completely understand what you are saying, I hope each day eases a little.

hugs


----------



## MaddieB223

rjb123 said:


> I am pretty stressed.  My middle child (age 14) is considered high risk with unstable moderate/ severe asthma. During the day I am pretty good- I exercise, keep the kids busy, etc.  I just am not sleeping worth a hoot.  I will sleep for an hour or two and then wake up and just stare at walls.  Ugh.  I have set a mental "date" that I expect things to have settled down- it is in mid May, so I just keep plugging away and look ahead to that.  It is not easy though.  Sigh.


Mine is around mid-May as well. I really hope you're right. Hoping your middle daughter stays safe!


----------



## mommasita

rjb123 said:


> I am pretty stressed.  My middle child (age 14) is considered high risk with unstable moderate/ severe asthma. During the day I am pretty good- I exercise, keep the kids busy, etc.  I just am not sleeping worth a hoot.  I will sleep for an hour or two and then wake up and just stare at walls.  Ugh.  I have set a mental "date" that I expect things to have settled down- it is in mid May, so I just keep plugging away and look ahead to that.  It is not easy though.  Sigh.



Sleeping, ugh, it’s the beast. I never was one to recall a dream, and now they are nightmares, so much so I wake up and don’t want to go back to sleep.

I hope you and your family, and children stay safe and healthy.


----------



## WeatherLights

MaddieB223 said:


> Mine is around mid-May as well. I really hope you're right. Hoping your middle daughter stays safe!



Having no end in sight is incredibly difficult.  Mid-May is not out of the question to be past the peak (basing that entirely on random stuff I've read on the internet, of course.)  I'm doing one days at a time, one hour at a time, to focus on the problem in front of me, whatever it may be, and not looking to the future right now.  I'm afraid to be hopeful. I'll get through this or I won't.  I'll suffer devastating loss or I won't. And I expect to experience some of the most difficult times of my life.  But I also expect I'll keep ding whatever needs to be done in that moment and all moments thereafter until I can't.  

It's been amazing to see how well the people I work with are coping.  And all of you.  Thank you for continuing to post on these boards, even with no Disney World to be had.


----------



## mommasita

WeatherLights said:


> Having no end in sight is incredibly difficult.  Mid-May is not out of the question to be past the peak (basing that entirely on random stuff I've read on the internet, of course.)  I'm doing one days at a time, one hour at a time, to focus on the problem in front of me, whatever it may be, and not looking to the future right now.  I'm afraid to be hopeful. I'll get through this or I won't.  I'll suffer devastating loss or I won't. And I expect to experience some of the most difficult times of my life.  But I also expect I'll keep ding whatever needs to be done in that moment and all moments thereafter until I can't.
> 
> It's been amazing to see how well the people I work with are coping.  And all of you.  Thank you for continuing to post on these boards, even with no Disney World to be had.



I also for some reason had May, maybe because they delayed school until May 1,st , and I say ok a little over a month, it’s doable. I just get confused when I hear the news about it maybe being sooner, the bans that is.

You are right though, about expecting all thst, at least in my opinion.  I’ve been through the worst, to be honest, so I have to keep telling myself this is harder on the rest of the world, it’s like I’m in a fog or a daze,

I sit and accept, and maybe have my head in the sand, but my deck is there waiting for the good weather, and when my pool can be opened, maybe in May, I’ll just float and I’ll be in my zone.

I hope you are safe, amd your family too.
i like this thread


----------



## MaddieB223

So glad that this thread is getting so much support! I was nervous I was the only one having such a hard time coping. It really helps to see I'm not alone


----------



## 2102raven

i had posted this in the community section: i was tested positive after showing symptoms and still on the mend. if i may vent: what gets me is the denial and outright delusion most ppl have; “oh can’t wait to go back to disney” or “can’t wait for life to go back to normal” there is no normal post coronavirus...even if the number of dead is slowing and places are opening up i’m not going to go to join a crowd or go on an airplane right away.  Right now it’s more about social responsibility than leisure and fun. I can tolerate being holed up at home for a while if it saves lives.


----------



## mommasita

2102raven said:


> i had posted this in the community section: i was tested positive after showing symptoms and still on the mend. if i may vent: what gets me is the denial and outright delusion most ppl have; “oh can’t wait to go back to disney” or “can’t wait for life to go back to normal” there is no normal post coronavirus...even if the number of dead is slowing and places are opening up i’m not going to go to join a crowd or go on an airplane right away.  Right now it’s more about social responsibility than leisure and fun. I can tolerate being holed up at home for a while if it saves lives.



How are you feeling ? I hope you have someone to help you get the things you need, food, supplies, etc ?

Vent away, I understand aNd agree with you. It absolutely is about responsibility, it so angers me to see people not listening.   We are all in this together, if we all did our part, but...

My husband lost 3 family members in Italy, and has some still ill, although not critical anymore, we did some life face timing, and i cried so much speaking to them.

I can not speak for everyone posting, but only myself, I post about my deck and pool and , because it is my safety zone, it gives me hope as well.

Hopefully you are feeling better, I didn’t see your post on the CB, so I am not sure how far you are in your journey.


----------



## TsWade2

But didn't I make a thread about that?


----------



## TsWade2

I want to thank you all for coping with me. I hope this coronavirus goes away soon.


----------



## mommasita

How have you been ?


----------



## mommasita

TsWade2 said:


> But didn't I make a thread about that?



You did, would you mind if I combined them both, for everyone coping ?


----------



## TsWade2

mommasita said:


> You did, would you mind if I combined them both, for everyone coping ?


By all means.


----------



## Dan Murphy

TsWade2 said:


> I want to thank you all for coping with me. I hope this coronavirus goes away soon.


It will end in due time, TW, in due time.  When?  We don;t know, but it will end, for sure.  

And thank *you*, TW, for coping with us during this time. 's


----------



## mommasita

I just wanted to mention that I merged the two coping with COPID-19 together.
I think this is helpful to all of us, i for one am glad they were started.


----------



## TsWade2

Well, it looks Disneyland might be closed for quite some time. I hope it reopens maybe mid-April or May. I don’t want to close for a whole year.


----------



## WeatherLights

One of my family members, who lives with me and my spouse, is complaining of a sore throat and feeling nauseous. Hopefully nothing serious but now is a stressful time to have any kind of flu or cold symptoms so I'm worried.  I really want to just close my eyes and wake up in a few months when (hopefully) the worst has passed--I think I can ultimately accept whatever happens in this nightmare, but the uncertainty and dreadful anticipation is almost more cruel.


----------



## mommasita

TsWade2 said:


> Well, it looks Disneyland might be closed for quite some time. I hope it reopens maybe mid-April or May. I don’t want to close for a whole year.



I hope it does too. I think a year sounds really  too long, but who am I to know lol.


----------



## mommasita

WeatherLights said:


> One of my family members, who lives with me and my spouse, is complaining of a sore throat and feeling nauseous. Hopefully nothing serious but now is a stressful time to have any kind of flu or cold symptoms so I'm worried.  I really want to just close my eyes and wake up in a few months when (hopefully) the worst has passed--I think I can ultimately accept whatever happens in this nightmare, but the uncertainty and dreadful anticipation is almost more cruel.


ugh, do they have fever ?  Do you have enough distance from them ? This Can be difficult


----------



## mommasita

Hello everyone , today the sun came out, and although it was a cool day, I forced my butt out early for a morning walk.  I went “by” my sister in law’s, dropped her birthday gift, and some Easter things for my nephew,  I walked for about an hour after that.  I came home tidied up, ate lunch, and sat on a rocking chair beside my still covered pool for about two hours, and OMG it felt heavenly.

I love my husband,  I really do, but it felt nice just to sit alone.  However, after coming in, I found out we have declared a state of emergency here in Montreal, we are the hot spot of the country, and sadly my city is recognized in of the 5 with a bad spread in it.  I don’t think it changes much, we are really only essential services, I believe the mayor said they may crack down even more on that.


----------



## TsWade2

Well, looks like Disneyland is extending their closure until further notice and I’m not happy about it.


----------



## mommasita

TsWade2 said:


> Well, looks like Disneyland is extending their closure until further notice and I’m not happy about it. This may sound silly, but I think the apocalypse maybe coming, since people won’t shut up about it.



I saw that, i think it’s just the safest thing to do.

Just think, when this is all over, you {a general you}, don’t have to worry about it anymore, and can enjoy Disney, and all things once again.  Each day we do, is a day closer.


----------



## StitchesGr8Fan

I’m having a really bad day. I started with sinus symptoms 6 days ago, and since last night I’ve just felt cruddy. Ear aches, sore throat, congested sinuses, phlegmy throat, swollen glands. No fever, no cough. It’s probably a regular virus, but I’m terrified because we have been home for 16 days now, with only a few trips to the store for supplies. My anxiety is through the roof and it is taking everything in my power not to freak out.


----------



## rjb123

I’ve gone on three bike rides and one long walk today because the weather was so nice. It helps a lot, and at the very least it wears me out. We are heading into our third week here and it’s getting harder- the worst is seeing and thinking that all of this is not really helping anything. Sigh. One day at a time.


----------



## mommasita

StitchesGr8Fan said:


> I’m having a really bad day. I started with sinus symptoms 6 days ago, and since last night I’ve just felt cruddy. Ear aches, sore throat, congested sinuses, phlegmy throat, swollen glands. No fever, no cough. It’s probably a regular virus, but I’m terrified because we have been home for 16 days now, with only a few trips to the store for supplies. My anxiety is through the roof and it is taking everything in my power not to freak out.



I hope you feel better,  I understand having anxiety.  Do you suffer from any allergies at all ? I do, and like yourself have not been out other than walking basically, and have a few of your symptomS. Monitor yourself, hydrate, stay healthy.


----------



## mommasita

rjb123 said:


> I’ve gone on three bike rides and one long walk today because the weather was so nice. It helps a lot, and at the very least it wears me out. We are heading into our third week here and it’s getting harder- the worst is seeing and thinking that all of this is not really helping anything. Sigh. One day at a time.



So nice when the weather complies . We had that kind of day yesterday, today was meh,  had a small walk anyway. I continue to believe we are doing something by staying home. Medical professionals are out risking their lives for us, I will stay home to hopefully save my family‘s lives and more.

We are expecting spring rain all week, a lot of it, so that isn’t good for the morale, I keep trying to keep the bigger picture in my head. Like you said, one day at a time.


----------



## StitchesGr8Fan

mommasita said:


> I hope you feel better,  I understand having anxiety.  Do you suffer from any allergies at all ? I do, and like yourself have not been out other than walking basically, and have a few of your symptomS. Monitor yourself, hydrate, stay healthy.


Thank you Mommasita. Your reassurance helps. My upper respiratory stuff seems better today. Now my stomach is wonky. But that could be nerves.


----------



## lovemygoofy

Hi everyone, you all/we all are doing a great job staying at home. I know it doesn't feel like it's making a difference but it is. Being safe at home is helping reduce those numbers. While we are worried and scared, think how we are doing out part taking care of those that are out taking care of everyone else. Staying home can help protect someone else. We can do this. I know there is no end date but every day is one day closer to being done. Every day, mark another day off the calendar and know you made it and did it and can again. Together we are strong and can do this.


----------



## TsWade2

Now I’m starting to worried at the whole Disney company. I’ve heard they might do budget cuts and I also heard that projects like movies, ride attractions, and etc might be cancelled. And it might be out of business. I hope not.


----------



## bakerworld

Started the year with my eldest sibling turning 71 on Jan 3 and dead from lymphoma on Jan 12. 

Virus are never fun but this one is sure sucking 'fun' at large - my idea of fun now is taking a walk.  We've vacations scheduled for Fall so we've something to look forward but I have to agree this year has been a negative so far.


----------



## Lynne M

TsWade2 said:


> Now I’m starting to worried at the whole Disney company. I’ve heard they might do budget cuts and I also heard that projects like movies, ride attractions, and etc might be cancelled. And it might be out of business. I hope not.



It's going to be OK. Really, it is. 

Big companies have budget cuts all the time. They cancel projects all the time. If you went back and looked at the history of the Disney company, you'll find they've cancelled a whole lot of movies and attractions and TV shows and books and merchandise projects over the years. It's just a normal part of doing business.

If you hear about Disney cancelling things, know that this is how they're protecting the company and keeping it in business. They don't want to spend money making a movie that they're not sure people will want to go see. They're cutting back on spending (all companies are) because they want to be careful about not spending too much money when things are tight. That's just smart business.

Don't worry. When we're all ready to start traveling and going to the movies again, Disney will still be there.


----------



## TsWade2

Lynne M said:


> It's going to be OK. Really, it is.
> 
> Big companies have budget cuts all the time. They cancel projects all the time. If you went back and looked at the history of the Disney company, you'll find they've cancelled a whole lot of movies and attractions and TV shows and books and merchandise projects over the years. It's just a normal part of doing business.
> 
> If you hear about Disney cancelling things, know that this is how they're protecting the company and keeping it in business. They don't want to spend money making a movie that they're not sure people will want to go see. They're cutting back on spending (all companies are) because they want to be careful about not spending too much money when things are tight. That's just smart business.
> 
> Don't worry. When we're all ready to start traveling and going to the movies again, Disney will still be there.


Okay thanks.


----------



## mommasita

bakerworld said:


> Started the year with my eldest sibling turning 71 on Jan 3 and dead from lymphoma on Jan 12.
> 
> Virus are never fun but this one is sure sucking 'fun' at large - my idea of fun now is taking a walk.  We've vacations scheduled for Fall so we've something to look forward but I have to agree this year has been a negative so far.



I’m so sorry For your great loss.

I know right? today I was like, it isn’t raining, we can walk . WHOHOO!!
It really makes us appreciate these tiny things.


----------



## mommasita

TsWade2 said:


> Now I’m starting to worried at the whole Disney company. I’ve heard they might do budget cuts and I also heard that projects like movies, ride attractions, and etc might be cancelled. And it might be out of business. I hope not.



I agree with Lynne,  and budget cuts are to be expected with what is going on.

These are definitely not fun or good times, but they will cycle back around, The best we can do, and try to do is stay healthy to enjoy it.


----------



## Shelly F - Ohio

My thought is that you have a 50 - -50 chance of getting it. So why worry and do what you want to do. At some point our life will end and we are not in control of that only the man upstairs has that power. You cant stop this virus but you cant stop living your life either.


----------



## 2102raven

Shelly F - Ohio said:


> My thought is that you have a 50 - -50 chance of getting it. So why worry and do what you want to do. At some point our life will end and we are not in control of that only the man upstairs has that power. You cant stop this virus but you cant stop living your life either.


living your life at the expense of others is very selfish which got this country into trouble in the first place. time to practice some sense of patience and self-responsibility


----------



## mommasita

Well, I’m not on that line of thinking,   I don’t feel like I’ve stopped  living my life, but for the good of everyone, I am doing everything I can, like everything! to protect my family first of course, and doing what is  asked of us, to flatten the curve. I see them on the front lines, battling their guts out really, to save lives, some losing their own in the meantime. They are heroes, true and true.  If my family can stay home 99.9% of the time, to save  anyone, then it is worthy it to me.
i have buried a mother and stepfather TOGETHER, I have buried a child, a father-in law, a father, all in 2 years, I know the pain of loss, If my small action, yours, anyone else’s will help save “a” life, I am in.  I know this is long, there will be many other factors, it’s hard mentally, but I keep telling myself it’s for the greater good.


----------



## ZTator

Hi All, Chin up, this too shall pass in due time. In the meantime I try not to dwell on every little aspect of this virus. I stopped watching the news a week ago. Everyday I try to connect with someone, either a friend or family member,  not living with me,  and catch up with them by phone call or text, people I would not really talk to in my " normal busy life". I also try to watch something light and fluffy on tv or firestick everyday, something that will make me laugh. I also have some books I plan on reading. And some small projects I am working on. My point is try not to feed into all that you can not control. Get outside and walk even if its just in your backyard. Fix a good meal , laugh and enjoy life as much as you can. Thank God for life, health and strength, everything else will take care of itself, we can't change the world but you can change yourself, don't allow yourself to slip into depression. We all are in this together, huggsss to you all , and God speed for this thing to be over quickly.


----------



## TsWade2

Here's a song that will help us get through this and pray to end this virus.


----------



## DLgal

Hey there! I am a mom with 2 autistic sons. I think it's great that you are sharing how you feel here! That is very important for your mental health. You are doing a great job getting these thoughts out of your head and into this forum. It must feel good to finally get it all out! 

I think almost everyone feels angry and sad about this virus. It is disrupting our whole lives and it is very hard to deal with all the changes that keep coming. 

My boys and I are also really sad that Disneyland is closed. It's our favorite place and we are usually there every weekend. I feel sad that we can't go anywhere right now. My kids can't even come with me to the stores, which means they get really bored at home! 

Do you have Disney+? If so, you can watch Onward there for free! I know it's not the same as the movie theater, but maybe you can pop some popcorn or buy some candy at Von's to eat while you watch from home. 

I didn't get to see the new parade yet either. I'm sure it will be running again one day, so we will just have to be patient until it returns to Disneyland.

It's okay to feel your feelings. Just make sure you don't let them take over and make you totally miserable. Think of all the good things you have right now (like maybe your family is all healthy, you have enough food and a nice house to live in, and at least we still have internet, right?) 

I hope you have better days ahead.


----------



## TsWade2

DLgal said:


> Hey there! I am a mom with 2 autistic sons. I think it's great that you are sharing how you feel here! That is very important for your mental health. You are doing a great job getting these thoughts out of your head and into this forum. It must feel good to finally get it all out!
> 
> I think almost everyone feels angry and sad about this virus. It is disrupting our whole lives and it is very hard to deal with all the changes that keep coming.
> 
> My boys and I are also really sad that Disneyland is closed. It's our favorite place and we are usually there every weekend. I feel sad that we can't go anywhere right now. My kids can't even come with me to the stores, which means they get really bored at home!
> 
> Do you have Disney+? If so, you can watch Onward there for free! I know it's not the same as the movie theater, but maybe you can pop some popcorn or buy some candy at Von's to eat while you watch from home.
> 
> I didn't get to see the new parade yet either. I'm sure it will be running again one day, so we will just have to be patient until it returns to Disneyland.
> 
> It's okay to feel your feelings. Just make sure you don't let them take over and make you totally miserable. Think of all the good things you have right now (like maybe your family is all healthy, you have enough food and a nice house to live in, and at least we still have internet, right?)
> 
> I hope you have better days ahead.


 Thank you so much for kind words. As a matter of fact, I already seen Onward on digital before it came to Disneyplus. And yes, I have Disneyplus. My big condolences to you and your sons.


----------



## Grumpy's Gal

My DH and I are working from home. Maybe this will help someone. I decided the first week of lockdown that I HAD to do something to make the weekends a bit different from the weekdays. This has really helped me although it seems so simple. I do ZERO work on the weekends, ZERO laundry on the weekends and ZERO tv news on the weekends. It really has helped making weekends seem different. Otherwise, all the days just run together. I also try to plan one special meal for the weekend. Last weekend we used Disney China that we bought years ago. It was something fun to do. At dinner, we also do “ what was one good thing that happened today?” Even if you’re stressed, focus on ONE good thing. I can’t wait until this is over but in the meantime, try to focus on positive things.


----------



## JoAnnPan

I hate to say it as i have a two week vacation planned for Nov (cruise/land) - but I am having a hard time fathoming Disney opening for months and months I just can’t see it - as much as it depresses me - I know I should be positive. I read another thread with people thinking Disney will be open in the summer etc. I for one am terrified - just have to say how I was feeling today - thanks


----------



## Pucks104

My DH and I have been married for over 4 decades. Most of that time we have worked schedules that only allow us to spend time together one day each week and one evening each week. He works evenings with a Sunday/Monday weekend and I work a daytime M-F/S schedule. We are now both working from home. We get to have lunch and dinner together each day and most days get out for a short walk after lunch. We both are enjoying this extra time together. Once the stay home orders are lifted our regular schedules will resume. It will be great that the world will return to normal but we will miss this extra time together we are enjoying during coronavirus. Our bit of silver lining!
Be safe all. This too shall pass.


----------



## mommasita

StitchesGr8Fan said:


> Thank you Mommasita. Your reassurance helps. My upper respiratory stuff seems better today. Now my stomach is wonky. But that could be nerves.



How are you feeling ? Wanted to check in with you


----------



## mommasita

Grumpy's Gal said:


> My DH and I are working from home. Maybe this will help someone. I decided the first week of lockdown that I HAD to do something to make the weekends a bit different from the weekdays. This has really helped me although it seems so simple. I do ZERO work on the weekends, ZERO laundry on the weekends and ZERO tv news on the weekends. It really has helped making weekends seem different. Otherwise, all the days just run together. I also try to plan one special meal for the weekend. Last weekend we used Disney China that we bought years ago. It was something fun to do. At dinner, we also do “ what was one good thing that happened today?” Even if you’re stressed, focus on ONE good thing. I can’t wait until this is over but in the meantime, try to focus on positive things.



That sounds really wise.  My husband was pretty much retIred, just doing some work on our properties, and isn’t doing that now, I went on sick leave early December, so we have a lot of TIME together, like ALL of it, lol.  We had a grocery pick up this morning and I kept thinking it was Saturday, you really can lose track, you are so right.
I do try to focus on the positives, I struggle at the best of times, but I am doing it, and being a cheerleader for my newly separated sister in law, so pepping her up  by text, peps me up too.


----------



## mommasita

Pucks104 said:


> My DH and I have been married for over 4 decades. Most of that time we have worked schedules that only allow us to spend time together one day each week and one evening each week. He works evenings with a Sunday/Monday weekend and I work a daytime M-F/S schedule. We are now both working from home. We get to have lunch and dinner together each day and most days get out for a short walk after lunch. We both are enjoying this extra time together. Once the stay home orders are lifted our regular schedules will resume. It will be great that the world will return to normal but we will miss this extra time together we are enjoying during coronavirus. Our bit of silver lining!
> Be safe all. This too shall pass.



That is so nice to read and hear.  I am glad you two are enjoying your extra time together. 
The one good thing I so Enjoy, is seeing these Pro athletes  videos all over with their children, I know their time is usually so limited, and it warms my heart to see it. .  We also walk daily, aNd the boardwalk to the river is right down our street, and see so Many families out with scooters and such.  it even snowed here , it is Montreal, but yuck, and they were still out there.


----------



## mommasita

TsWade2 said:


> Here's a song that will help us get through this and pray to end this virus.



Great song  I played it twice !


----------



## StitchesGr8Fan

mommasita said:


> How are you feeling ? Wanted to check in with you


I was treated for a sinus infection and that seemed to clear up most of my symptoms. Now the only battle is within my brain. Lol. Trying not to get depressed.


----------



## mommasita

StitchesGr8Fan said:


> I was treated for a sinus infection and that seemed to clear up most of my symptoms. Now the only battle is within my brain. Lol. Trying not to get depressed.



I am glad the infection is mostly cleared up.

I understand. It doesn’t make it easier on you, and it really isn’t easy at all.  I open my blinds each morning hoping for sunshine, but man it’s hard To find these days. Love and light to you


----------



## Chronic Daydreamer

Hi everyone, 
I think i need to join in with this thread. It's good to see everyone sharing their emotions and stories. 

My parents have just gotten out of hospital after 3 months as all this started. Life's already been on hold since December last year for me, visitong them, worrying abou them, now it's just feeling longer and longer. I'm in house caring for them and it's just so hard, there's no space to step away from it, i can't go see a movie or eat a meal out. I probably could've coped with caring for them, and i probably could've coped with coronavirus, but to two together is just to much. And thinking it could go on for months, i don't know how i'll last. I feel like i have no space to breathe, no one can come help, nothing to look foward to or be excited about, i'm always busy but nothing i do gives me a scence of achievement, i'm try and trying to balance my needs and theirs but i just can't get what i need while stuck inside the same house. I'm so scared i'll have to cancel my disney trip, it meant so much to me this year. I'm alreasy totally burnt out, just the thought of doing the dishes made me cry today. It's all too much


----------



## mommasita

Hi CD, thanks for sharing your thoughts. You certainly have an awfully heavy load. My heart and arms hurt for you, ❤. I know you don’t feel a sense of achievement, but you are loving and caring for your parents, and that is a wonderful gift, they are blessed to have you, and vice versa.  I know easy for me to say I’m not doing it,
Are you able to get any time out at all, even short Breaks for walks, listen to music, recharge your mind?
When is your trip scheduled ? 
I cry easily for things like that too, it’s a lot we are going through. I emptied the recycling, and it all fell out all over, I started kicking it all over the sidewalk swearing up a storm, and then cried cause, well I dunno . I had such a mess to clean up.
Gentle hugs of strength


----------



## TsWade2

never mind.


----------



## mommasita

TsWade2 said:


> never mind.



im sorry I was going to reply, I was iN THE ER, I fell and broke a couple of ribs
I saw your post, started Typing, and was called in, still wanna discuss it ?


----------



## TsWade2

mommasita said:


> im sorry I was going to reply, I was iN THE ER, I fell and broke a couple of ribs
> I saw your post, started Typing, and was called in, still wanna discuss it ?


Well, it’s not important, but I‘ve just found a user from DVDizzy.com saying that Disney will be gone forever due of the coronavirus which is a very doom and gloom kind of comment, but I didn’t fall for that and I know Disney won’t be gone forever. So, like I said, it’s not important. I’m fine. I just don’t want to hear gloom and doom nonsense, even though what’s happening right now is real.


----------



## TsWade2

TsWade2 said:


> Well, it’s not important, but I‘ve just found a user from DVDizzy.com saying that Disney will be gone forever due of the coronavirus which is a very doom and gloom kind of comment, but I didn’t fall for that and I know Disney won’t be gone forever. So, like I said, it’s not important. I’m fine. I just don’t want to hear gloom and doom nonsense, even though what’s happening right now is real. And I’m sorry to hear that. I hope you get better.


----------



## mommasita

TsWade2 said:


> Well, it’s not important, but I‘ve just found a user from DVDizzy.com saying that Disney will be gone forever due of the coronavirus which is a very doom and gloom kind of comment, but I didn’t fall for that and I know Disney won’t be gone forever. So, like I said, it’s not important. I’m fine. I just don’t want to hear gloom and doom nonsense, even though what’s happening right now is real.



yes, I can’t see it being gone forever, things seem forever right now though don’t they ?  There are some that like to push buttons, and some people panic too, I think some things will change, but slowly, gradually we will shift back to normal


----------



## Snowysmom

I honestly do not see Disney going away forever.  Unfortunately some people like to spread doom and gloom, but I am not sure why.  We will get back to normal over time and that includes visiting one of our favorite places, Disney.


----------



## Chronic Daydreamer

mommasita said:


> Hi CD, thanks for sharing your thoughts. You certainly have an awfully heavy load. My heart and arms hurt for you, ❤. I know you don’t feel a sense of achievement, but you are loving and caring for your parents, and that is a wonderful gift, they are blessed to have you, and vice versa.  I know easy for me to say I’m not doing it,
> Are you able to get any time out at all, even short Breaks for walks, listen to music, recharge your mind?
> When is your trip scheduled ?
> I cry easily for things like that too, it’s a lot we are going through. I emptied the recycling, and it all fell out all over, I started kicking it all over the sidewalk swearing up a storm, and then cried cause, well I dunno . I had such a mess to clean up.
> Gentle hugs of strength



Sometimes i can do for a run or draw, but i never know when they're going to need help so it's a little hard to take a proper break, it's not like they need caring for all the time, more like they could need something at any moment, they have limited hand movement and are still learing what they can and can't do yet.

My trip is oct/nov, i think the parks will be open but i'm coming for Australia and i don't know if interationap travel will be open, i don't know what it's like for you guys in the states but i feel like here every 24 hours that passes people are saying it will be a whole other month till things settle down, we seem to have done a good job flattering the curve but i feel like consequently things will go on much longer. 

I keep trying to hold on to my belief that i don't see why if something horrible and unexpected can happen (which has already happen 3 times personally in the past 4 months) by the same logic something wonderful and unexpected can happen, however unlikely


----------



## TsWade2

Never mind.


----------



## 2102raven

TsWade2 said:


> I hate my Governor! Disneyland will never be open by this summer because of that idiot!  I guess Disneyland will be shut down forever.


really?


----------



## TsWade2

2102raven said:


> really?


Goodness gracious! I don't know what came over me? I apologize.


----------



## mommasita

Chronic Daydreamer said:


> Sometimes i can do for a run or draw, but i never know when they're going to need help so it's a little hard to take a proper break, it's not like they need caring for all the time, more like they could need something at any moment, they have limited hand movement and are still learing what they can and can't do yet.
> 
> My trip is oct/nov, i think the parks will be open but i'm coming for Australia and i don't know if interationap travel will be open, i don't know what it's like for you guys in the states but i feel like here every 24 hours that passes people are saying it will be a whole other month till things settle down, we seem to have done a good job flattering the curve but i feel like consequently things will go on much longer.
> 
> I keep trying to hold on to my belief that i don't see why if something horrible and unexpected can happen (which has already happen 3 times personally in the past 4 months) by the same logic something wonderful and unexpected can happen, however unlikely



I understand, and that takes it toll on you. You need some time for you, and to not worry,

I would agree, Oct/Nov seem like a good timeframe, I am in Canada, and it seems to be a lot like you are hearing.  I don’t anticipate our borders open anytime soon, and I’m mixed on that,  I travel often to Florida, but understand if things I read and hear are happening, then it isn’t the time.

I hope for the best for you, we all do need positivity soon.


----------



## mommasita

TsWade2 said:


> Goodness gracious! I don't know what came over me? I apologize.


glad you did, sometimes it’s good to take A deep breath, and maybe you are hearing worst case possible scenarios. Lots changes, this Changed so much and it still has,  Ca va bien aller


----------



## TsWade2

But how will I know Disneyland will be reopen again? I’ve heard it’s not going to reopen this summer. They can’t keep Disneyland and Disney studios closed forever.


----------



## mommasita

Listen to the news conferences, they are talking Daily now about three stages on re-opening the economy and such. 
No, I firmly don’t believe they will be closed forever.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

TsWade2 said:


> But how will I know Disneyland will be reopen again? I’ve heard it’s not going to reopen this summer. They can’t keep Disneyland and Disney studios closed forever.


You will know for certain when Disneyland is ready to reopen when Disney and Bob Iger officially announce it. They *will* officially announce a specific date to reopen the parks. Until then, stop listening to the rumors and speculation on Facebook, Reddit, Twitter, and other social media. If the news is not coming officially from Disney top management, then it isn't worth anything. It is just making you more and more upset, and your hysteria is upsetting other people. Keep the faith -- the parks will reopen when it is safe for them to do so. Keep yourself safe in the meantime.


----------



## TsWade2

theluckyrabbit said:


> You will know for certain when Disneyland is ready to reopen when Disney and Bob Iger officially announce it. They *will* officially announce a specific date to reopen the parks. Until then, stop listening to the rumors and speculation on Facebook, Reddit, Twitter, and other social media. If the news is not coming officially from Disney top management, then it isn't worth anything. It is just making you more and more upset, and your hysteria is upsetting other people. Keep the faith -- the parks will reopen when it is safe for them to do so. Keep yourself safe in the meantime.


Okay. I’ll do the best I can. thanks.


----------



## Lynne M

TsWade2 said:


> Okay. I’ll do the best I can. thanks.



It might help to think about why this is happening. Disney didn't close the parks because somebody made them. They did it because it's _dangerous_ to keep them open. Dangerous for both the guests and the cast members. Like, life-and-death dangerous. 

Cramming tens of thousands of people into restaurants and shops and attractions right now, shoulder-to-shoulder with each other, is almost a guarantee that many, many of those people will get sick. Some of them will die. Just because they spent the day at a theme park. And worse, a lot of them won't even realize they're contagious and will take it back to their families and hometowns, and more people will get sick.

Disney's not going to take that risk with their guests, or with their cast members. They can't. It wouldn't be right. When the infections subside, or when we have treatments or vaccines that work, then it will be safe again, and Disney will open the parks. They're not going to throw away Disneyland and Disney World, and they won't have to.  They may not open up as soon as we wish they would, but they will open up.

I can tell that Disneyland is a very important place for you, and it's awful to be living in this stressful time and not be able to do the things that make you feel better. I think pretty much everyone on the DISboards feels the same way.  We're all hurting in some way because of this terrible virus. My uncle was in the hospital with it and we were very scared. I haven't seen my mom in a month because her senior community isn't allowing visitors. But I know that doctors and scientists are working around the clock, all over the world, to find treatments and test vaccines, and we WILL get through this.


----------



## TsWade2

Lynne M said:


> It might help to think about why this is happening. Disney didn't close the parks because somebody made them. They did it because it's _dangerous_ to keep them open. Dangerous for both the guests and the cast members. Like, life-and-death dangerous.
> 
> Cramming tens of thousands of people into restaurants and shops and attractions right now, shoulder-to-shoulder with each other, is almost a guarantee that many, many of those people will get sick. Some of them will die. Just because they spent the day at a theme park. And worse, a lot of them won't even realize they're contagious and will take it back to their families and hometowns, and more people will get sick.
> 
> Disney's not going to take that risk with their guests, or with their cast members. They can't. It wouldn't be right. When the infections subside, or when we have treatments or vaccines that work, then it will be safe again, and Disney will open the parks. They're not going to throw away Disneyland and Disney World, and they won't have to.  They may not open up as soon as we wish they would, but they will open up.
> 
> I can tell that Disneyland is a very important place for you, and it's awful to be living in this stressful time and not be able to do the things that make you feel better. I think pretty much everyone on the DISboards feels the same way.  We're all hurting in some way because of this terrible virus. My uncle was in the hospital with it and we were very scared. I haven't seen my mom in a month because her senior community isn't allowing visitors. But I know that doctors and scientists are working around the clock, all over the world, to find treatments and test vaccines, and we WILL get through this.


I'm sorry to hear that and I hope so too.


----------



## TsWade2

Hi everyone,
It’s been a while. I just want to say thank you all for coping with me from the hard times like this. While I’m not at work, I can video chat some of my friends and I even did a dance workout since I can’t do a musical this year. Also, I‘ve heard the CoVid19 vaccines will be ready by September. Which I hope it’s true. Also, when I go to Twitter, people are keep on saying doom and gloom nonsense like, “Sorry buddy, but the vaccine won’t happen!” or “Sorry, but Coronavirus will live on forever! So deal with it, you lunatic!” I’ve been seeing a lot of doom and gloom people on Twitter which it's sad. Well, as Ursula the Sea Witch always say, “Those poor unfortunate souls!” So, if you’re on Twitter or other social media devices, avoid them and keep on hoping that hopefully everything will be back to normal later this year. Be safe and have a magical day.


----------



## mommasita

Good Morning,

Good to hear from you. They are doing very hard work with the vaccines, i remain optimistic. I am not on any of those social platforms. and hate the insults and division. I refuse to engage. Life to me is not for that reason eh ?
You sound like you are having a bit more fun. Stay safe


----------



## TsWade2

I don't want to be negative, but since there's a lot of protesting going on, I guess we'll never get rid of this virus at this rate.  I'm sorry, but I thought we're suppose to be social distancing, but I guess people don't understand.


----------



## mommasita

TsWade2 said:


> I don't want to be negative, but since there's a lot of protesting going on, I guess we'll never get rid of this virus at this rate.  I'm sorry, but I thought we're suppose to be social distancing, but I guess people don't understand.



This is a sensitive issue. So important to so many, I hope and pray we do not see spikes from it. I did see many many wearing masks. As a Canadian, our Prime Minister joined in yesterday, masked and all, I love him for it. I do feel like you though, I worry. Our restaurants are due to open June 22, we are far behind. many are still passing from Covid, it has not disappeared.


----------



## TsWade2

Once again, never mind. I’m overreacting..........again.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

TsWade2 said:


> Once again, never mind. I’m overreacting..........again.


Go easy on yourself. Remember that all of us can only do the best that we can do each day, one day at a time, as we go through this. We're all learning as we go and trying to help each other along, too. Try to stay focused on positive things, keep breathing (deep breaths!), and remember to take good care of yourself. We've got to keep on swimming, keep on swimming!


----------



## TsWade2

theluckyrabbit said:


> Go easy on yourself. Remember that all of us can only do the best that we can do each day, one day at a time, as we go through this. We're all learning as we go and trying to help each other along, too. Try to stay focused on positive things, keep breathing (deep breaths!), and remember to take good care of yourself. We've got to keep on swimming, keep on swimming!


Okay. Sorry about that. I’ve been thinking about the second wave of the coronavirus and I’ve become depressed and almost apocalyptic. News is so evil. So is the social media,


----------



## Karin1984

TsWade2 said:


> Okay. Sorry about that. I’ve been thinking about the second wave of the coronavirus and I’ve become depressed and almost apocalyptic. News is so evil. So is the social media,


You don't have to apologize for your feelings and emotions when it comes to Covid  They are all valid, as they are your feelings. Acknowledge and accept them, surpressing feelings never works in the long run. Ban the word 'sorry' out of your vocabulary. Unless you run someone over, then you can be sorry ;-) 

It took me a few days, maybe even a week, but I stopped checking the news regularly. I check once a day now, and I am very selective which articles I open. Same with social media. I've removed some news sites I followed (also silly ones like Buzzfeed or The Onion), and I've blocked some friends on social media as well. I read enough to stay generally informed about the situation, but everything else that doesn't improve my mental health gets muted. My social media timeline is now filled with dozens of different Disney sites who do not focus on reopening. Things like Disnerds or Disney recipes. Not sticking my head completely in the sand, just enough to get by  

And if all else fails, what I did for a while when I really was down in the dumps, was pretend to be a Disney Princess. "What if Belle, Ariel, Tiana, Moana... etc. was in this situation, what would she do", I picked a Disney princess depending on the situation, and try to live by their good qualities to make myself feel better. When people talk about me behind my back, I think of the song Belle and how Belle handled people talking about her. Yes, she acknowledged it bothered her, but she didn't let it ruin her entire day. 
I'll admit no Disney princess has ever been in this world, but they all had their hardships. But Rapunzel kept herself busy all day, Snow White entered a messy place and started to clean up first. Belle entered a very unfriendly world and first made some new friends who helped her to feel better. It's a strange technique, but it might work. 

And when it comes to the protests and covid, we had a big protest in Amsterdam on the 1st of June, untill now it hasn't lead to an increase in new cases. Of course the Netherlands is in a different place than some cities in the US, but it might not be as bad as you think. Yes, things can turn worse, but what if things turn out alright?


----------



## TsWade2

I guess saying sorry is part of my weird habits.


----------



## Lynne M

I hope you saw the news that Disneyland is opening in July.


----------



## TsWade2

Lynne M said:


> I hope you saw the news that Disneyland is opening in July.


I sure did! WHEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

TsWade2 said:


> Okay. Sorry about that. I’ve been thinking about the second wave of the coronavirus and I’ve become depressed and almost apocalyptic. News is so evil. So is the social media,


Agree with the pp -- no need to apologize -- just don't be too hard on yourself with worrying. Taking good care of yourself now is extra important! You have to be sure to be in tip top shape and great health once DLR reopens.


----------



## mommasita

I really enjoyed @Karin1984 ’s post.  I totally agree. Please don’t apologize, we are here to cope and be compassionate . I get you though, I apologize to walls at times. Lol

Super happy to hear about July’s opening, just around the corner!!

This pandemic and everything that has come with it, certainly plays with our emotions, I think it’s good to turn off the news and social media. Too much is too much.

I hope you are excited for next month, stay Healthy and enjoy what’s coming up.


----------



## TsWade2

Looks like Disneyland is not going to reopen next month! AUGH!  I'm sorry, but I hate 2020! This is the worst year ever! If coronavirus didn't exist in the first place, none of this would've happen. I guess coronavirus is staying forever! And the apocalypse is coming! We're going to die!
Sorry, but I'm upset.


----------



## mommasita

TsWade2 said:


> Looks like Disneyland is not going to reopen next month! AUGH!  I'm sorry, but I hate 2020! This is the worst year ever! If coronavirus didn't exist in the first place, none of this would've happen. I guess coronavirus is staying forever! And the apocalypse is coming! We're going to die!
> Sorry, but I'm upset.



is the delay longer than a week? I’m not sure I am up on current events ?

This year is pretty lethal, we may all have to live with it, and sadly we are doing a poor job in my opinion.  At least until a vaccine and/or treatments come out.

I don’t think the world is Ending myself, but boy I’ve been where I feel like it myself, so I understand how you feel.  You are allowed to be upset, One day at a time. We all have a part to play, wear a mask, social distance, etc,


----------



## theluckyrabbit

mommasita said:


> is the delay longer than a week? I’m not sure I am up on current events ?...


The state of CA did not give permission for any of the theme parks in Southern CA to open yet. So that means that Sea World, Legoland, Knott's Berry Farm, Six Flags Magic Mountain, and Universal Studios Hollywood (which all wanted to open on July 1st) will not be opening until further notice. DLR was planning to open on July 17th, pending state approval which they also did not receive. They have said that they will continue to work with their remaining unions with whom they still need to come to agreement and that they will wait for the state to give the okay to open. The state has said they will make an announcement "sometime after July 4." So, it is sad and frustrating for many, but also the right move for everyone's safety.


----------



## TsWade2

I know it's annoying when I keep saying sorry, but I want to apologize for my ranty behavior. I'm just upset that it won't open and I just can't believe we haven't got rid of the virus. I know it's for safety reasons, but...I don't know. I just hope the vaccines are coming this September and hopefully it'll be back to normal before the new year.


----------



## mommasita

TsWade2 said:


> I know it's annoying when I keep saying sorry, but I want to apologize for my ranty behavior. I'm just upset that it won't open and I just can't believe we haven't got rid of the virus. I know it's for safety reasons, but...I don't know. I just hope the vaccines are coming this September and hopefully it'll be back to normal before the new year.



Hi there, this virus has certainly changed all our lives, taken way too many lives.  
It is a much different life, far from easy.  I hope for the same things as you.  It isn’t annoying to me to see your posts, we are all coping the best we can. Big hugs to you


----------



## TsWade2

I don’t want to be apocalyptic, but after reading this: https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2020/07/21/covid-live-updates-us/ I feel like giving up hope.   It’ll never get better. The economy will be gone. Disney will be gone. Everything will be gone forever. The virus will live on forever. I don’t know if we’ll survive. The whole world will be a wasteland. Now, I’m a laughing stock at the other thread. I’m sorry, but I don’t think this world will never get better. And I don’t know if vaccines will help either.

Note: if you want to move this post on my I’m Sad and Mad at Coronavirus Thread, by all means, go right ahead.


----------



## JenboJambo

There are moments when things feel unbearable.  Try to find one happy little thought.... one good thing in your life.  Something small.  Like the sound of birds, a wet dog kiss, a soft chocolate chip cookie fresh out of the oven, the sunset over the seven seas lagoon.  I know that it's easier said than done but hang in there.  You aren't alone.


----------



## ORD2KOA

This is probably the worst period that you've lived through, but there must be something that will make you smile.  I agree with JenboJambo, find one thing any time that you're feeling stressed.

I assume that you're healthy.  Concentrate on staying healthy.  This is not the worst thing that humankind has had to live through.   I'm happy that I'm living in the modern world. There are many many worse places to be living right now.

We'll get past this.  Stay vigilant about your own health.  Maybe try to be of help to someone who's situation is worse than your own. You need to get your mind off of this.  Maybe it's time for you to stop reading the news? 

Hang in there kiddo!   We'll come out the other side of the pandemic and hopefully, in years to come, you'll think of 2020 as being just a blip in your life.


----------



## mommasita

Times are tough, but though times don’t last forever. WE WILL get through it. Are you getting out for some nice daily walks and smelling some roses?

I have been through A lot, like I can’t even explain, and I don’t want to, I don’t want to make what you feel like it’s nothing, because it is. but, if we just think the world is ending, then that is not productive at all. Our ancestors have beaten flus, wars, they came out of it, and so will we. Please try each day to focus on what a glorious thing that you have in your life right now, not something you have lost during this, just something you love, maybe to do, a loved one, anything. Try and focus on that.  i know it’s a long time, it’s not easy, but we will.


----------



## CT Yankee

We as a society have been through some awful times, and this is one of them.  We have gotten through them and we will get through this one, too.  While a vaccine may be a long way off, we are much better today than we were just a couple of months ago at diagnosing and treating this disease. Progress is being made every day in developing therapeutic drugs and finding a vaccine.  Also keep in mind that while this is a serious disease for many, the overwhelming majority (like over 99%) of people who become with this virus make a full recovery.  Many people have it without even knowing it.


----------



## TsWade2

First, I’m not surprise my thread will end up in this thread I created months ago. Second, Wow! I was completely going Woo hoo again. Yikes! I mean, I tried to stay away from the news the best I can, but they’re everywhere on tv and the internet. The news media need to stop scaring people, because it’s too much, not only for me, but to everybody in this world. I hope it gets back to normal before the new year, but I’ll try not to get my hopes up.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

TsWade2 said:


> First, I’m not surprise my thread will end up in this thread I created months ago. Second, Wow! I was completely going Woo hoo again. Yikes! I mean, I tried to stay away from the news the best I can, but they’re everywhere on tv and the internet. The news media need to stop scaring people, because it’s too much, not only for me, but to everybody in this world. I hope it gets back to normal before the new year, but I’ll try not to get my hopes up.


Do you have a favorite song, video, movie that cheers you up or just makes you feel better every time? You know what I mean -- the one that just soothes your heart right away? Try to stay away from FB and the news -- or at least limit your time looking at them (literally set a timer and when it goes off, turn off FB and the news). If you find yourself feeling like you are drowning in fear and anxiety, go right to your special song/video/movie for some quiet, soothing time. Breathe deep, focus, and slow down. This can be one way to help yourself get through this because this really is going to be a marathon, not a sprint. And we all need to do our best to stay sane so that we can help each other stay strong and get through this!


----------



## TsWade2

I’m sorry, guys, but I’m giving up hope again. Not because of the virus, but Disneyland. I’ve heard Newsom refused to reopen Disneyland during the guidelines. Even if the virus miraculously goes away, I think Disneyland is not going to survive and it’ll be close forever. I guess us people of California are no longer lucky Like Florida, I guess I might have to give up my annual pass. Goodbye Disneyland.

Disneyland
Born: 1955
Died: 2020


----------



## Dan Murphy

TsWade2 said:


> I’m sorry, guys, but I’m giving up hope again. Not because of the virus, but Disneyland. I’ve heard Newsom refused to reopen Disneyland during the guidelines. Even if the virus miraculously goes away, I think Disneyland is not going to survive and it’ll be close forever. I guess us people of California are no longer lucky Like Florida, I guess I might have to give up my annual pass. Goodbye Disneyland.
> 
> Disneyland
> Born: 1955
> Died: 2020


https://losangeles.cbslocal.com/202...sal-say-california-parks-are-ready-to-reopen/


----------



## TsWade2

Dan Murphy said:


> https://losangeles.cbslocal.com/202...sal-say-california-parks-are-ready-to-reopen/


Okay.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

TsWade2 said:


> I’m sorry, guys, but I’m giving up hope again. Not because of the virus, but Disneyland. I’ve heard Newsom refused to reopen Disneyland during the guidelines. Even if the virus miraculously goes away, I think Disneyland is not going to survive and it’ll be close forever. I guess us people of California are no longer lucky Like Florida, I guess I might have to give up my annual pass. Goodbye Disneyland.
> 
> Disneyland
> Born: 1955
> Died: 2020


Don't worry. What you heard is inaccurate. The governor didn't "refuse to open Disneyland," he said that he deliberately left that conversation out of the news conference to be discussed directly with the theme parks later in the afternoon:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299439150450573317
and


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299437893346299906


----------



## TsWade2

theluckyrabbit said:


> Don't worry. What you heard is inaccurate. The governor didn't "refuse to open Disneyland," he said that he deliberately left that conversation out of the news conference to be discussed directly with the theme parks later in the afternoon:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299439150450573317
> and
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299437893346299906


Okay. And I'm sorry the way I acted. I hope I'll never do that again.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

TsWade2 said:


> Okay. And I'm sorry the way I acted. I hope I'll never do that again.


_Hang in there_ -- we had good news for OC today: progress from Red to Orange! That's movement in the right direction. Still no news on guidelines for theme parks to reopen, but moving to Orange is still Good News for everyone. Keep telling yourself that, "We WILL Get There!"


----------



## TsWade2

theluckyrabbit said:


> _Hang in there_ -- we had good news for OC today: progress from Red to Orange! That's movement in the right direction. Still no news on guidelines for theme parks to reopen, but moving to Orange is still Good News for everyone. Keep telling yourself that, "We WILL Get There!"


I've heard. And that is indeed good news.


----------



## TsWade2

I'm starting to lose hope ag.......just kidding! I'm not losing hope this time. Although, I almost started to lose hope again, but this time I recover myself. But my biggest concern is that Disneyland has been closed for six months and the California Officials didn't give Disneyland and other theme parks some safety guidelines. I know Disney is a huge company and it's unlikely they'll be out of business, but I just hope Disneyland won't get bankrupt. But, I'll keep hoping for Disneyland to reopen soon and the end of the virus.


----------



## TsWade2

Hi,
I’m a little concern about next year. I keep hearing that 2021 might be a bad year as 2020. Disney upcoming animated movies like Raya and the Last Dragon, Luca, and Encanto are going to flop. And even if Disneyland reopens we won’t see parades, shows, and maybe won’t bring out characters to greet guests. I’m scared that 2021 is going to be a bad year, and thinking nothing will ever be better, since the pandemic is been going on forever. However, I’m not giving up hope. In fact, I was hoping I was wrong on thinking 2021 is going to be a bad year. So, hopefully if the vaccines is ready by Halloween, maybe a miracle recovery and returning to normal earlier will hopefully make 2021 a better year than this year.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

TsWade2 said:


> Hi,
> I’m a little concern about next year. I keep hearing that 2021 might be a bad year as 2020. Disney upcoming animated movies like Raya and the Last Dragon, Luca, and Encanto are going to flop. And even if Disneyland reopens we won’t see parades, shows, and maybe won’t bring out characters to greet guests. I’m scared that 2021 is going to be a bad year, and thinking nothing will ever be better, since the pandemic is been going on forever. However, I’m not giving up hope. In fact, I was hoping I was wrong on thinking 2021 is going to be a bad year. So, hopefully if the vaccines is ready by Halloween, maybe a miracle recovery and returning to normal earlier will hopefully make 2021 a better year than this year.


Keep the faith! You've been in my thoughts this past week. I know the headlines and debate over the reopening guidelines rumored release must have been stressful for you. Keep hanging in there! Disneyland will come back the best way they can -- maybe just a little bit at a time in the beginning, step by step, then allowing more and more as they are allowed to do so, then (one fine day!) bringing back all the magic that we love. We just have to be strong and patient. I know you've been trying hard not to to lose control or to give in to fear and despair -- good for you!


----------



## Karin1984

TsWade2 said:


> Hi,
> I’m a little concern about next year. I keep hearing that 2021 might be a bad year as 2020. Disney upcoming animated movies like Raya and the Last Dragon, Luca, and Encanto are going to flop. And even if Disneyland reopens we won’t see parades, shows, and maybe won’t bring out characters to greet guests. I’m scared that 2021 is going to be a bad year, and thinking nothing will ever be better, since the pandemic is been going on forever. However, I’m not giving up hope. In fact, I was hoping I was wrong on thinking 2021 is going to be a bad year. So, hopefully if the vaccines is ready by Halloween, maybe a miracle recovery and returning to normal earlier will hopefully make 2021 a better year than this year.


I think you underestimate Disney's ability to be creative  As we do see character parade pop up in WDW, the selfie spots in Disneyland Paris. Characters in one way or the other are a huge part of a Disney park, I believe that Disneyland will be creative in finding ways to incorporate characters, without causing congestion. 

And as for the movies, I think next year, as soon as the theaters reopen, those movies have the option to become huge hits. Because everyone is craving new material and new experiences. 

We are getting closer to good treatments, we are getting closer to vaccines. It might be a bad year in comparison to 2019, but it should be better than 2020. Look at it in perspective, yes, it feels like it's going on forever, but it's only 8 months. It's nothing on a lifetime, it just feels longer. 

Like LuckyRabbit is saying, be strong and be patient.


----------



## TsWade2

theluckyrabbit said:


> Keep the faith! You've been in my thoughts this past week. I know the headlines and debate over the reopening guidelines rumored release must have been stressful for you. Keep hanging in there! Disneyland will come back the best way they can -- maybe just a little bit at a time in the beginning, step by step, then allowing more and more as they are allowed to do so, then (one fine day!) bringing back all the magic that we love. We just have to be strong and patient. I know you've been trying hard not to to lose control or to give in to fear and despair -- good for you!


Thanks for thinking of me. And I’ll do my best.


Karin1984 said:


> I think you underestimate Disney's ability to be creative  As we do see character parade pop up in WDW, the selfie spots in Disneyland Paris. Characters in one way or the other are a huge part of a Disney park, I believe that Disneyland will be creative in finding ways to incorporate characters, without causing congestion.
> 
> And as for the movies, I think next year, as soon as the theaters reopen, those movies have the option to become huge hits. Because everyone is craving new material and new experiences.
> 
> We are getting closer to good treatments, we are getting closer to vaccines. It might be a bad year in comparison to 2019, but it should be better than 2020. Look at it in perspective, yes, it feels like it's going on forever, but it's only 8 months. It's nothing on a lifetime, it just feels longer.
> 
> Like LuckyRabbit is saying, be strong and be patient.


 I know that. And I hope what you said are right. And like I said, I’ll do the best I can.


----------



## Karin1984

I wanted to show you a list of all the character things Disneyland Paris has. As I think Disneyland Paris is very similar to DL as in audience and mentality, it might give a glimpse what the options are 

As you can see, we have 4 different character offerings during the Halloween season. This is in addition to pop up parades and the fab five waiving you hello in the morning and goodbye in the evening from the train station.

- Magic shots.
I know maybe not new for the US, but it is in Paris  But they keep updating these. I have been in July and early September and they have renewed now for the third time some of the magic shots.
Halloween, Cheshire Cat, Old Hag, Evil Queen, Stitch, Captain Hook, and the Hyenas are all new now. Plus in the Studios Tower of Terror is new, I'm not sure about Remy's.

- Selfie spots
Here you stand 6ft away from the characters and can take a selfie with them in the background. This sounds worse than it is. You are still close enough to have interaction with them. Face characters are close enough to talk to and fur characters still understand sign language. They still notice if you have a sweater, a bag, a plushie or anything that resembles their movie.

- Selfie zone
Here we can meet several characters. Like in the Studios we have Elsa & Anna together, in the Park we have Mickey and 2 other characters in Halloween outfits. Can be Pluto & Goofy, or Minnie and Donald are in the mix. For Halloween they also have 2x four villains, one line up has Cruella, Gaston, Frollo & Jafar. You all take your picture with them one after the other.

- Surprise
These are little 'shows', Maleficent is on the balcony of the castle, a big entrance with smoke and all, Diablo is with her. And over the speakers she talks to the people below how she is the mistress of all Evil.

Disneyland Park                                                                                                    The Studios








I am not that familiar with DL, as only one visit, but I can see this happening in DL as well. One of the things we use are the theaters. I can imagine that Mickey and the Magical Map can have a set up similar to ours to have a selfie zone. Same for the theater where they perform Frozen the musical or the Royal Theater. All you need is a backdrop and a character.
I can see Tiana on the balconies at New Orleans Square talking to people
One of the pop up 'parades' in the Studios we have are Mr. & Mrs. Incredible going by on 'segways', that can very easily work in DCA.
Mickey's regular meet & greet can maybe be used as a selfie zone (don't remember how much space there was inside)

DL's biggest problem is that it's relatively small, so congestion happens easily. But with the reduced guest capacity and that it doesn't take that long to take a selfie, it should be very possible. And it would differentiate DL from WDW. I can spot some little corners on the DL map that can be cornered off to make this possible.

What I am trying to say is, that if DL follow's DLP's example, characters are not going to be a worry  If you need more pictures of how it all looks, let me know and I'll upload some .


----------



## theluckyrabbit

@TsWade2 : This week has been hard for so many of us Disneyland fans. Keep hanging in there! You are so not alone. The Disney team has to find their way through this mess and we need to give them and the CMs our support. Take a deep breath each day and keep on swimming! We'll be right there with you.


----------



## TsWade2

theluckyrabbit said:


> @TsWade2 : This week has been hard for so many of us Disneyland fans. Keep hanging in there! You are so not alone. The Disney team has to find their way through this mess and we need to give them and the CMs our support. Take a deep breath each day and keep on swimming! We'll be right there with you.


I didn't post anything yet, but thanks.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

TsWade2 said:


> I didn't post anything yet, but thanks.


I know you didn't, but I wanted you to know that you are not forgotten and that we still think about you here. Did you see the news about BVS reopening for shopping and dining? That is some good news, at least!


----------



## TsWade2

theluckyrabbit said:


> I know you didn't, but I wanted you to know that you are not forgotten and that we still think about you here. Did you see the news about BVS reopening for shopping and dining? That is some good news, at least!


I did. I'm happy for that. Not much, but it's a start.


----------



## TsWade2

Hi everyone, I know this thread is two years old now, but I just bump into this thread to let you guys know how I'm doing. Well, I've been doom and gloom from time to time and it's no fun. However, I'm glad Disneyland is reopened again, even though I don't like their modified plans. So, I'm glad Disneyland is not going to close forever. Closing a whole year was terrible. Also, I've been hearing that we're getting close for the endemic, meaning the end of the pandemic. I hope so. And I was this close to visit Disneyland last year, but my brother had a stomach problem. I blame the food that my brother eats. I hope I can go to Disneyland this year. All in al, I'm starting to get better and I'm feeling hopeful the pandemic will end soon, even though we have to deal with the virus forever, but not as bad as the beginning.


----------



## Dan Murphy

TsWade2 said:


> I hope I can go to Disneyland this year


You'll get there this year, Ts, just watch.


----------

